
A California Mega-Flood Could Change Everything - aberoham
https://features.weather.com/us-climate-change/california/
======
dredmorbius
Not mentioned in this otherwise excellent and comprehensive article is the
likely outcome of dumping hundreds of thousands if not millions of displaced
climate refugees on a state which has found it impossible to find either
temporary or permanent housing for just a few tens of thousands in the
firestorms of recent yearss.

Extreme housing shortages, reflexive NIBYism to the most modest of density and
new construction proposals, and land costs and use which have driven many into
the most vulnerable floodplains, would make this or numerous similar
widespread catastrophes (fire, earthquake, possibly tropical storms striking
the Southland San Diego - Los Angeles region) utterly catastrophic to many in
California, leading mass to a exodus ... to where, exactly? The US as a whole
would be burdened to cope.

Apart from the meteorological, topographical, and engineering challenges, the
practice of treating real estate as a financial asset rather than an essential
societal infrastructure may come back to bite and hard.

Land tax could address both the housing crisis and shortfall, as well as much
of the funding requirement for disaster preparedness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_value_tax](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_value_tax)

